# Fog Machines are great for your Halloween Haunt



## kissmybones (Apr 3, 2005)

So have any halloween ideas for your yard haunt this year?

Are you planning to use a fog machine, lights, spookey sound effects for your
yard haunt this year and I would like you to send my some of your ideas for my you haunt this Halloween 2005 and thanks for your input !


----------



## Kimlivesforhalloween (Apr 11, 2005)

*Props*

The fog machine is the best. We first used it it in 2004. My company has a party every year on Halloween so we one for that as well. My husband and I have one for our entertainment company so it comes in handy for alot of things. 
I plan to build a cauldron this year. I saw one that was atop of a long pole. It had the artificial flame effect and a small PVC tube that ran up the larger outer tube (PVC painted black). The fog machine was hooked up to the tube from the ground and it came out out 10-12 feet in the air. VERY COOL. We had it set up in the mausolean, which flowed out over the graveyard. 
Alot easier to work with than the dry ice.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I use fog for a few things too. I have one that's piped through a home-made fog chiller that fogs up the cemetery.

In the cemetery, I have an unearthed coffin with a cross carved out of the front of it. Inside the coffin is a green floodlight and a fog machine. The fog looks really good pouring out of the cross and the cracks in the boards with the green light.

I also use a fog machine inside my monster in the box. The lid to the box opens and closes with red light from within. The fogger fills the box with fog and when the lid snaps shut, fog is forced out around the edge where the lid and box meet.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 18, 2005)

Im going to blosk off all the drain pipes to my gutters except for one and pipe fog (from the cooler) up into the open drain spout, creating the effect of for rolling off the building (i hope)


----------

